# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  تاريخ مصر القديم

## mira2005m

نبذة عن تاريخ مصر القديم و تطورها الحضاري 

ينقسم تاريخ مصر القديم إلي عصرين أساسين هما العصر الفرعوني الذي إستمر قرابة ثلاثة آلاف عام ، و العصر اليوناني الروماني الذي دام حوالي ألف عام 

و قد قسم المؤرخ المصري القديم مانيتون تاريخ مصر الفرعوني علي ثلاثين أسرة حكمت مصر بالتوالي ،كما قسم المؤرخون التاريخ الفرعوني إلي ثلاثة أقسام متتالية هي الدولة القديمة و الدولة الوسطي والدولة الحديثة

العصر العتيق ( الأسرتان 1 ، 2 ) :1
استطاع مينا حوالي سنة 3200 ق .م تحقيق الوحدة السياسية لمصر ، و أستطاع أن يؤسس أول أسرة حاكمة في تاريخ مصر الفرعونية ، و قد أراد مينا أن يؤمن وحدة البلاد فأقام مدينة قرب رأس الدلتا سميت فيما بعد بأسم ممفيس 

الدولة القديمة ( الأسرات من 3 إلي 6 ) :1

يعد عصر هذه الدولة فترة شباب مصر التي تميزت بالأستقرار و الأمن و السلام ، مما يسر تقدمها أقتصادياً و ثقافياً و فنياً ، و قد انعقد لواء الحكم لملوك الدولة القديمة من بناه الأهرامات حوالي 2800 ق . م بعد أن أنتقل عرش البلاد إلي منف علي يد الفرعون زوسر صاحب أقدم هرم معروف و هو الهرم المدرج بسقارة ، و أزدهرت حضارة مصر في أيام هذه الدولة ، وليس أدل علي ذلك من أهرامات الجيزة الضخمة للملك خوفو و خفرع و منكاورع



العصر المتوسط الأول ( الأسرات من 7 إلي 10 ) :1

بدأ هذا العصر حوالي سنة 2200 ق . م حين إنفلت زمام الحكم من يد فرعون و شبت نيران الحرب الأهلية حتي وفق الله منتوحتب الثاني إلي توحيد البلاد مرة ثانية

الدولة الوسطي ( الأسرات 11 ، 12 ) :1

تمكن منتوحتب الثاني أمير طيبة حوالي سنة 2065 ق . م منضم كل البلاد تحت حكمه بقوة السلاح ، كما قام بتأسيس حكومة قوية نجحت في توطيد النظام و أستتاب الأمن مما ساعد علي إنتعاش البلاد أقتصادياً و تقدم الفنون و العمارة ثم وهب الله البلاد حوالي سنة 2000 ق . م رجلاً عظيماً هو أمنمحات الأول صاحب الفضل الأكبر في بناء النهضة التي ظهرت أيام الدولة الوسطي 

العصر المتوسط الثاني ( الأسرات من 13 إلي 17 ) : 1

بسقوط الأسرة الثانية عشرة كثر تطلع كبار الموظفين و قواد الجيش إلي العرش ، و كانت النتيجة الحتمية لأضطراب أحوال البلاد و تفككها وضعف حكومتها أن سقطت فريسة في يد عدو متربص لها حوالي سنة 1725 ق . م إذ دهمها المغيرون من القبائل الرعوية التي كانت تسكن في فلسطين و أطلة عليها أسم الهكسوس و أجتاحوها بسهولة ، فلما أخذت قوة الهكسوس في الضعف ، هب أمراء طيبة يكافحون في سبيل أسترداد حرية بلدهم المسلوبة و قد كتب الله لهم النجاح و تمكن أحمس من الإستيلاء علي عاصمتهم في الدلتا و طردهم من البلاد 

الدولة الحديثة ( الأسرات من 18 إلي 20 ) : 1

بعد أن طرد أحمس الهكسوس رجع إلي بلادة سنة 1571 ق . م حيث قضي علي ثورات النوبيين جنوباً و أتجة إلي الأصلاح الداخلي في البلاد و أهتم بإنشاء جيش عامل منظم و سلحه بكل الأسلحة المعروفة في ذلك الوقت و زودوه بالعجلات الحربية ، و يعد رمسيس الثاني من أشهر ملوك هذه الدولة و تعتبر حروبه آخر المجهودات التي بذلها ملوك الدولة الحديثة في سبيل المحافظة علي الوحدة بين بلاد المنطقة و قد أنتهت خصومتة مع ملك الحيثيين بتوقيع معاهدة عدم إعتداء بين العاهلين بعد أن عجز أحدهما عن إحراز أي نصر كامل في معركة قادش و تعد هذه المعاهدة أول معاهدة سلام في التاريخ


رمسيس الثاني 
و مع ذلك فقد أخذ مركز فرعون في الضعف و تعددت غارات الليبيين و شعوب البحر المتوسط علي مصر و كان من أشد تلك الغارات خطراً ما وقع منها في عهد رمسيس الثالث و لكن الجيش المصري صد تلك الغزوات و رد أصحابها مدحورين ، و قد أختتمت الدولة الحديثة أيامها حين تلاشت سلطة فرعون تماماً و أزدادت قوة كهنة آمون حتي تمكن كبيرهم من أغتصاب العرش 


وللحديث بقية

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلمت يدك mira2005m
معلومات جميله ورائعة ومفيدة
*

----------


## MaTR|X

الف شكر mira2005m
على هذه المعلومات

----------


## mira2005m

ماما زوزو تسلميلي يا غالية
شكرا ليك ناتريكس

----------


## م. بسمة

*السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا يا مريم على المعلومات المفيده هذه وفي انتظار البقيه...

تحياتي وتقديري لكم
أختكم في الله
بسمة*

----------


## جوليا

انا عاجزة ع الرد جمبببببببببببببببل ورائععععععععععععع من فضلك ارجعي ومتحرمناش من مواضيعك

----------

